
Researchers Are Livestreaming the Sound of the Bottom of the Sea - kensai
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/qvx95m/researchers-are-livestreaming-the-sound-of-the-bottom-of-the-sea-mbari
======
kensai
Working live feed link:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dihKZvC0Les](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dihKZvC0Les)

